
Big foreign cyber attack targets Italian certified email accounts - alanfranzoni
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-italy-cyber-idUSKCN1NO2I6
======
alanfranzoni
Just one note: it seems that everybody gets the "certified email" part wrong.
Certified email DOES NOT guarantee the validity of the sender's identity. When
you get a receipt for a certified email, you just get a legally valid
confirmation that a message with content X was delivered to addressee Y on
date Z. There's a public registry with company certified emails, so, actually
the only certification is about the addressee's identity; but, in order to
make a sender's identity trusted, you still need a separate digital signature.

